# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Ưu đãi lớn đặt tiệc cưới mùa hè tại CAPELLA PARK VIEW

## bangdeptrai

Nhà hàng tiệc cưới Capella Park View dành tặng cho các đôi uyên ương chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn FOR SUMMER WEDDING PACKAGE

Mùa hè, mùa của cái nắng vàng chói chang, mùa của muôn hoa đua nở, mùa của những đám cưới rực rỡ, tràn ngập ngàn sắc hoa, khởi đầu cho một cuộc sống mới với hạnh phúc muôn màu. Tuy nhiên, với thời tiết mùa hè thì một không gian tiệc cưới thoáng mát sẽ là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất của các đôi uyên ương. Với sảnh tiệc được xây dựng theo phong cách Châu Âu sang trọng, tinh tế, trang thiết bị hiện đại, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, Capella Park View sẽ là địa điểm lý tưởng và là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho tiệc cưới mùa hè của các đôi uyên ương


Nha hang tiec cuoi Capella Park View dành tặng cho các đôi uyên ương chương trình ưu đãi *"FOR SUMMER WEDDING PACKAGE"*

Thực đơn *3.600.000VNĐ/ bàn*Giảm *5%* giá thực đơnTặng *10.000.000VNĐ* dịch vụ lễ tiệcTặng bia *Heneiken*, nước ngọt, nước suốiTặng chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn từ các đơn vị uy tín trong ngành dịch vụ cưới
Áp dụng cho khách đặt tiệc cưới từ 01/04/2016 - 31/07/2016



Chi tiết liên hệ:* 08. 6259 9898 - 0974 03 77 88**Nha hang tiec cuoi Capella Park View**03  Đặng văn Sâm, Phường 9, Quận Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM*Email: *sales@capella-parkview.vn**www.capella-parkview.vn*
Theo Đại Hỷ

----------

